# Formular erstellen mit VBA Access



## fian (3. August 2004)

hallo

ich habe eine ganz simple Frage (glaube ich zumindest)

ich lese Daten aus einer Textdatei in eine Tabelle ein. Diese soll dann automatisch als Formular erscheinen. Auf dem Formular soll dann per Button bestätigt werden das die Daten richtig eingelesen wurden.

Wie kann ich in VBA ein Formular aus einer Tabelle erstellen? Ich habe leider momentan noch kein Buch zur verfügung und die Suche im Internet war nicht sonderlich erfolgreich


Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

Gruß fian


----------



## fian (4. August 2004)

kann mir keiner helfen


----------



## Filone (4. August 2004)

CreateForm([Datenbank[, Formularvorlage]])

Weiteres siehe Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße,

Diabolo


----------

